# So I said I would post...



## RaiderDave (Apr 29, 2012)

So I said I would post as soon as I had something to post, so here they are. Let me know what you think of them. The good, the bad, and the soul crushing truth.

So they are just some sack masks made from an ugly hoodie I found with hotglue hand stitching paint and tea bathing.

The first is the oldest part of an older raider prop.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v290/dark9834/Image205.jpg
The next is the same sack mask with a new addition is a gas mask thingy (?) made from scrap fabric and plastic caps and such, painted and attached to a pair of wielding goggles from an old steampunk project. 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v290/dark9834/Image206.jpg
And the last is the most recent it's still not done...I guess but here it is. It's a Candle Jack mask (God does my wife find him creepy) it's a sack mask, hand stitched with twine and a lot of paint. 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v290/dark9834/Image209.jpg

Sorry about links I'm still kinda new to the forum thing and wasn't sure how big they were going to show up if I posted them as just the pics.

Well let me know what you think.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Creepy, especially the one with the gas mask, I shudder!


----------



## RaiderDave (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks
That one make me thing of the "Order Soldiers" from Silent Hill.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: EEeeekkkk! Definitely don't want those dog soldiers hunting me! I concur with Hairazor...creepy!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You can post the image by copying the IMG code, and it will look like this in your post:




























These definitely have an eerie look.


----------



## RaiderDave (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback, I'll probably be making some more sack masks.
Keep posting you thoughts about these and any ideas you think I should try.
Resources are limited but I'll make due with whatever I can.


----------

